# Show Off You Boer Babies



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

I just really am in the mood to see some Boer goats, and Nubians if you want to go over to the Dairy Diary's section to show off your Nubians, too! Show off your little babies, BIG babies, Bucks, Does, Show Champions, just companions, anything! I just really want to see some other goats! Show off, be at the top! I wanna see em all!!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Here are a few goats Ive owned an had born on the place since buying my first goats about a year an a half ago!


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

A huge single buckling. Boer/kiko cross.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

Sawyer is 3 months old. Jac (spotted) and Walter (dappled) both 17 months old.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Here's Darlin Cierra


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

5 mo old Trad


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Doeling


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Trad & his bro Black N Tan



if you click them they will enlarge you can see them in better light


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Wild Flowers Buck








Gingers Bucks








Bucks








Bettys buck and doe















Bettys doe


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice pics! How do you guys get them on here in a decent size?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks! 
Not sure... they are cell phone pics, I transferred onto my computer, I uploaded them and used the paperclip to add the words in there.
Are your pictures cropped in any way? I noticed if I crop anything on a pic then upload it here they turn out to be tiny pics.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Heres some of my girls!


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

These are my babies They will look alot better in person!


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

These are the girls


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww love the pics!!!

Here's Snow White's triplets born 1/13/13 --- Boer/kiko cross
Rudy, Pandora and Parker <sold Parker at weaning>









Pandy last week - she tried so hard to take a nap like this lol


















Rudy









Snow White & Rudy









Ithma our oldest doe Nubian/Boer cross and her triplets born earlier this year. My kids used 2 of them as their market wethers  









Dusty my daughters market wether



























Dusty, Neddy and Lucky <Three Amigo's lol>


















S.P. Fullblood Boer









Caramel <Nubian/Boer> and Pandy









Peanut, fullblood Boer <SP daughter/triplet/bottle baby>









Peanut 3mo









Star - Fullblood Boer









Wysteria - 75% <granddaughter of Ithma>
With her daddy who was playing so gentling with her ♥


















17mo taken recently


















Caramel









Those are the ones we currently have minus our new buck. I could go on and on... I love sharing pictures, brings back so many memories, and so fun for the then/now too


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow ! Everybody has such gorgeous Boers ! Loved looking at everyone of them 
A few really struck me as hysterical though , Candace , the three amigos made me laugh so hard , I have myself the hiccups ! OMG that is so funny , lol !

Frank , your Boers are just stunning , they are gorgeous ! Lilly sure has grown , literally , lolol
But she looks great , she has such a beautiful face  Love that girl !

I have my Jenni , who is a cross between Boer and LaMancha. You couldnt ask for a better cross IMO
And the result is the sweetest , funniest , silliest doe and I love her to pieces 
A few of her nicknames are , Jenna Bear , Jennza Bear , Jenni Jen  among others , lol


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> who is a cross between Boer and LaMancha. You couldnt ask for a better cross IMO


That is the truthas is the case with my bomancha


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

HoosierShadow: Is it just me, or has Caramel changed color a bit?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Sylvie said:


> HoosierShadow: Is it just me, or has Caramel changed color a bit?


Possibly... is it just me, or do we all need Candice's camera?!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

I know!!!!! :drool: Have you seen some of these? http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f222/busy-busy-weekend-photos-145229/ I know there are more of her pics around, but I'd have to search...


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Some cute kids from over the years. Well, we've really only ever had 6 Boer kids born here! The picture at the bottom is just to show some cool markings on a kid from this year. Have you ever just not been able to stop looking at them?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ya'all need to stop this now, Im getting baby envy & have to wait 5 months.
Drakesfarm your Bomancha is really neat looking, what's her name? And who are you breeding to her next, Boer or Lamancha?


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Nancy, she is something diferent she seems dog like but with more human emotions, jealousy being one of them . She hates other goats being to close to me, except my other boermancha but I dont have a pic of her. Any way her name is Rosy, to me and my family, No Horn Shirly to my uncle, he had her for close to two years and she never would kid for him. I bought his herd and her and she gave me twins 3 months later, albeit bucks, but there is always next time. She will be bred to a boer buck,but sh will in the future get to have herself a lamancha
Those are her bucklings in March, arnt they cute, sorry about the lighting in the pic but thats all I have


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep Carmel is starting to really change. I love her coat, it's sleek, and I love how the color is changing. Will be interesting to see what she looks like next summer 

Aww thanks for the kind comments on the pictures I appreciate it  
I've been without my best camera all summer <and my short lens!>, so I've been so depressed! My camera started acting up in April, barely got me through the spring horse stuff, and then I won't even get into what happened to the lens lol

If anyone gets bored and wants to see more misc. pics, here's a link to my sets on flickr:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hoosiershadow/sets/


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

Up close and personal with the two orneriest kids in the pasture. They're about two weeks old, and they're my favorites cause their mothers were the last two due to kid for awhile! Vacation!


----------



## gina021708 (Aug 1, 2013)

GeorgiaBrownRIP said:


> I just really am in the mood to see some Boer goats, and Nubians if you want to go over to the Dairy Diary's section to show off your Nubians, too! Show off your little babies, BIG babies, Bucks, Does, Show Champions, just companions, anything! I just really want to see some other goats! Show off, be at the top! I wanna see em all!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow, so many nice goats and nice photos. I enjoyed them all. 
Here are mine. We have had goats for 15 years and many of those year we have had between 35 and 45 kids born a year. And I love taking pictures. LOL. Here are a few of them.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

oh, gosh I am sorry. I can't help myself but to share a few more. Hope you all enjoy the photos as much as I enjoy taking them.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I LOVE this thread!! What beautiful Boers everyone has!! Here are a few of ours.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

A few more...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

My fave is the 2nd one in your first set 20Kids.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:


> oh, gosh I am sorry. I can't help myself but to share a few more. Hope you all enjoy the photos as much as I enjoy taking them.


Ok , the picture of the goat with the baby goat standing behind it is priceless !
I did here that the "new fangled Boer babies" are coming out already tagged and weaned , although from the look on the doe's face , passing the head with a tag in its ear is a bit more painful


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok so she's not a baby, but she's 'our' baby. I love this picture. She was heavily pregnant with a 13lb. monster baby lol 









All dry!









When she was 6 weeks old <will always regret selling this one!>









Wysteria lol














































Star and her adopted baby 








































































As long as she has her chair, she's happy...


----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

Catahoula said:


> Sawyer is 3 months old. Jac (spotted) and Walter (dappled) both 17 months old.


Jac is beautiful! So are the other boys!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok had to share this one. Peanut when she was a newborn and still with her mama. It's easy to see why we fell in love haha


----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

Such beautiful Boers! Love them all!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Hooser, you have a wonderful camera. I bought a better SLR, but it does not take that clear of photos, do you mind sharing with us what you use.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

This Miracle. She's 50% black paint doe. Sadly, she is infected with CL so she can't be shown, but her forever home will be here with me. Sorry if you some of you guys have seen some of these photos before. I don't have any updated ones.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

caprine crazy said:


> This Miracle. She's 50% black paint doe. Sadly, she is infected with CL so she can't be shown, but her forever home will be here with me. Sorry if you some of you guys have seen some of these photos before. I don't have any updated ones.


I have some doelings that look just like her out of my traditional boer doe they are so cute. I even had the pleasure to have one as a bottle baby, her name is Bandit they were from a set of triplets, and she goy mixed up with some other kids at birth so I decided to take her as a bottle baby .


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Goodness gracious 20Kids! Your does are 10 miles wide! Love the pics, your paint doe in pic 3 of your first post looks just like my doe Ginger 

Beautiful Boers everyone! Love all the pics, and gosh darn it I better get ALL Boer doe kids this time!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Miracle is such a pretty girl 
She looks adorable in her sweater , lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love all the goats pictured, very nice and yep, that sweater is cute on her.


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:


> Hooser, you have a wonderful camera. I bought a better SLR, but it does not take that clear of photos, do you mind sharing with us what you use.


I agree! I've been eyeing up new cameras too, but can't quite make myself pull the trigger yet. Are you using a particular lens/filter combination, and do you run your prints through Photoshop for clean-up, or are we seeing them in their "natural" state? They all have wonderful colors and focus!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I believe she use the Canon 40D


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Yep I use a Canon 40D for most of the goat stuff, occasionally I've used my 7D.
No filters, etc. Occasionally I might play with a picture in photoshop, but I am not into all that editing stuff haha.

Sometimes I'll edit to adjust color temperature, or adjust lighting <I use curves for this>, I might have to crop or adjust the picture if I think it's crooked lol
Sometimes I'll sharpen an image in photoshop using the 'unsharpen mask.' It just varies on if a picture needs something or not


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

DrakesFarm said:


> I have some doelings that look just like her out of my traditional boer doe they are so cute. I even had the pleasure to have one as a bottle baby, her name is Bandit they were from a set of triplets, and she goy mixed up with some other kids at birth so I decided to take her as a bottle baby .


Miracle's story is similar. Miracle was bottle baby because mommy rejected her. She was one of triplets as well. She was still in the sac when she was found and had to be tube fed colostrum. My uncle (person she came from) swore she wouldn't make it. I said if she did, her name will be Miracle. So, she survived and now is happily living with me.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I know this an older thread...but I LOVE all these pics. Everyone has such beautiful animals. I will have to take pics of my crew.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Goody, Goody!!! My turn!!!


----------

